# Redneck Record Player....Very Cool!



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

> “It’s a one of a kind hillbilly thing. He called them a ‘Redneck Record player’ that plays sound on a soft drink soda pop can! There’s comedy voices and music that he recorded on them. He spent years modifying old tube amplifiers until he re invented a way to cut the sound onto aluminum cylinders the same way Thomas Edison cut sound onto wax tubes back in the 1800?s! They were made in Tennessee by Jerry Morgan. AND YES They are the same exact concept as the original Edison Cylinder recorders that were invented and in use in the late 1800?s – about 120 years ago.” — StrongArmGuy


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2014)

Very clever.


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

That's so cool!

As always, even with the record player Edison proved himself to be more of a thief than an original thinker. 

In April 1877 a Frenchman by the name of Charles Cros invented the Phonautograph, but filed no patents or memos of invention. Lo and behold, in July of 1877 Edison filed patents for essentially the same machine with a few minor improvements, never acknowledging Cros's contribution.

It wouldn't be the first time Edison ripped people off ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

*Cardboard Record Player*


----------

